#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  File Organization in database management system free notes download

## amitsharma957

A file is organized logically as a sequence of records. These records  are mapped onto disk blocks. Files are provided as a basic construct in  operating systems, so we shall assume the existence of an underlying  file system. We need to consider ways of representing logical data  models in terms of files.





  Similar Threads: Database Management System Notes Pdf Free Download ARIES in database management system free notes download Trigger in database management system free notes download Organization of Records in Files database management system free notes Database Systems versus File Systems in Database management system free notes

----------

